# Externe Festplatte braucht ewig bis sie erkannt wird



## kays (10. September 2008)

Ich habe das Problem das meine Externe Festplatte USB 2.0 mal wieder ewig braucht um erkannt zu werden. 

Fehlerbeschreibung:

Im Windows XP betrieb:
Ich schalte die Platte ein dann sucht sie an die 10min nach Daten und nach den 10min erscheint sie erst im Arbeitsplatz.

Platte ist schon eingeschalten:
PC startet ganz normal, dann kommt der Windows Ladebalken der dann aber 10 min zusehen ist während die Festplatte wieder arbeitet und Daten sucht.

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem vor ein paar Monaten schon einmal. Nach suchen im Netz hatte ich auch schnell die Lösung dafür: Anscheinend waren einige Daten nicht da wo sie seien sollten und die Platte hat dementsprechend lange gebraucht bis sie sie gefunden hatte. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hat jede Festplatte ein Inhaltsverzeichnis und dieses hatte wohl einen Fehler. Ich finde diese Seite aber nicht mehr wo drin stand was in diesem Fall zu tun ist. Ich weiß nur noch das ich einen Befehl in die Eingabeaufforderung oder unter-Start-Ausführen geschrieben habe.

Was ich schon versucht habe:
CHKDSK - keine Fehler
CHKDSK /f - hat auch nix gebracht
Defragmentieren

Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich will und einer kennt den Befehl den ich suche, oder könnt mir anderweitig Rat geben


----------



## Lexx (11. September 2008)

chkdsk /f /x /r x: 
x = laufwerksbuchstabe
wars das.. ?


----------



## Fifadoc (11. September 2008)

ich kenn mich mit defrag befehlen nicht aus, aber guck mal nach, ob die Platte vielleicht mit Fat32 formatiert ist.
Das wird gemacht um eine Platformübergreifende Unterstützung zu haben.

Bei meinem Paps war seine 500GB Platte auch mit Fat32 formatiert. Die brauchte auch ewig zum erkennen. Dann hab ichs auf NTFS umformatiert und seitdem ist die Platte so schnell, wie sie sein sollte.


----------



## Lexx (11. September 2008)

Fifa: Guter Impuls..

Was mir noch einfällt wäre, vielleicht wird sie dabei im Hintergrund auf Fehler untersucht wird..


----------



## klefreak (11. September 2008)

außerdem kann man festplatten ganz einfahc von FAT32 auf NTFS umkonvertieren (google ! )

das dauert ca 10 min, dann ist alles konvertiert, ohne dass man die daten verliert

lg Klemens

ps: hab das bei einer MediaHDD gemacht


----------



## kays (11. September 2008)

@ Fifadoc Hab ich vergessen zu sagen sie ist in FAT32 Formatiert, das hat aber seine Richtigkeit denn ich habe sie in das Format umgewandelt da die Platte als HDD Player arbeitet und so besser läuft. Ich hatte sie auch schon in NTFS doch das Problem ist immer noch da.

@Lexx das könnt es sein, ich probier das gleich mal aus und gebe Rückmeldung


----------



## kays (11. September 2008)

Hab es noch mal mit chkdsk /f probiert und nun hat es geklappt. 

Festplatte anstecken, einschalten und nach 5sek kommt schon der Autoplay 

Hab es gleich aufgeschrieben falls ich das Problem mal wieder habe


----------



## helge (13. Mai 2011)

Der Thread ist zwar schon ne Weile her, aber da ich ihn auf der Suche nach der Lösung meines Problems immer wieder gefunden habe, wollte ich hier noch eine wichtige Erkenntnis verewigen.

Chkdsk - alles war OK. Autoplay mit TweakUI (und auch direkt in der Registry) abgeschaltet.
Eigenschaften -> Laufwerk für schnelle Dateisuche induzieren -> Haken war weg.

ABER: Anscheinend wurde der Vorgang unterbrochen, als die Indzierung beim Deaktivieren war und es waren offensichtlich noch viele Dateien für die Indizierung mit dem entsprechenden Attribut versehen.

Aktivieren der Indizierung (ink. Unterordner) - abbrechen des Vorgangs - Deaktivieren (wieder mit Unterordnern) - Vorgang zu Ende ausführen lassen (ca. 20 Minuten) - Problem gelöst.

Hoffe, das hilft auch dem einen oder anderen Hilfesuchenden weiter.


----------



## helge (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe erst heute die eindeutige Lösung gefunden, die bei mir funktioniert hat:

Wie kann ich verhindern das XP ewig meine externe SATA Platte scannt? (festplatte, usb)


Und zwar hing es mit der Systemwiederherstellung zusammen, wie unter dem  Link als zweiter Tipp zu lesen ist. Nur für den Fall, dass der Link entfernt werden  sollte oder mal nicht mehr aktiv sein sollte.


Zitat daraus:


Zwei Dinge kannst du ausschalten.
  Zum Ersten die "Indizierungsfunktion". Ein Rechtsklick auf die Platte  im Explorer (nicht Internet Explorer!) und ein normaler Klick auf  "Eigenschaften" im erscheinenden Kontextmenü, zeigt das Fenster  "Eigenschaften von ...". Die Registerkarte "Allgemein" müsste bereits  geöffnet sein, wenn nicht, klickst du auf den entsprechenden Reiter.  Dort findet sich der Punkt "Laufwerk für schnelle Dateisuche  indizieren". Der Haken dort muss weg!

Zum Zweiten gibt es die "Systemwiederherstellung". Hier gelangst du  am leichtesten über "Start", "Hilfe und Support" zum Ziel. Dort gibt es  den Punkt "Computeränderungen mit der Systemwiederherstellung rückgängig  machen" und klickst drauf. Im erscheinenden Fenster klickst du links  auf "Systemwiederherstellungseigenschaften" und deaktivierst dort die  Überwachung der externen Festplatte. Dieser Punkt ist bei Windows nicht  stabil. Deshalb nach einiger Zeit überprüfen und gegebenenfalls wieder  deaktivieren.


Viele Grüße,
Helge


----------

